

Ask HN: how can one submit links to bitly's engineering blog? - mmastrac

I tried submitting a link to bitly's new NSQ project here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4634723<p>It appears that HN auto kills any bitly.com link. Is there any way around this?<p>For those interested, the link in question is:<p>http://word.bitly.com/post/33232969144/nsq
======
wglb
Email PG.

It looks like a link shortener, but this is new.

